# Vape King IOS ( Apple ) App is Live



## Gizmo (22/10/15)

The IOS app has been up for about 2 months. Sorry for the delay..

Get it here

https://itunes.apple.com/za/app/vape-king-south-africa/id1008626509?mt=8

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/15)




----------



## wazarmoto (22/10/15)

No droid app?

Edit: duh!!! I should search before I ask next time


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/10/15)

wazarmoto said:


> No droid app?
> 
> Edit: duh!!! I should search before I ask next time



 The android app was the first one  Supreme race first obviously

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

